# [SOLVED] /bin/bash^M: zły interpreter: Nie ma takiego pliku

## soban_

Mam nastepujacy problem: *Quote:*   

> localhost xe # ./install-xe-guest-utilities.sh
> 
> -bash: ./install-xe-guest-utilities.sh: /bin/bash^M: zły interpreter: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

 Kodowanie to UTF-8 i tym najprawdopodobniej ten blad jest spowodowany (magiczne entery o ile dobrze wygooglowalem). Czy istnieje jakis prosty sposob na naprawienie tego? Probowalem juz z "sh .inst..." ale:

```
localhost xe # sh install-xe-guest-utilities.sh

: nie znaleziono polecenia.sh: line 31:

: nie znaleziono polecenia.sh: line 33:

: nie znaleziono polecenia.sh: line 35:

: nie znaleziono polecenia.sh: line 39:

: nie znaleziono polecenia.sh: line 40:

install-xe-guest-utilities.sh: line 65: błąd składni przy nieoczekiwanym znaczni'u `{

'nstall-xe-guest-utilities.sh: line 65: `PrintHelp() {

```

Tutaj podaje skrypt ktory probuje uruchomic. Ma ktos pomysl, jak to naprawic?

----------

## mziab

```
emerge dos2unix

dos2unix install-xe-guest-utilities.sh
```

----------

## soban_

Dzieki, tez mozna uzyc:

```
autounmask =app-text/tofrodos-1.7.9 //jesli bedzie marudzic z tym nizej

emerge app-text/tofrodos

fromdos install-xe-guest-utilities.sh
```

Pozdrawiam i przepraszam za zamieszanie ; )

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja bym tam uzyl seda, badz tr.

```
sed 's/^M$//g' foo.sh -i
```

```
< zrodlo tr -d '\r' > output.sh
```

----------

## soban_

No w sumie sensowniejsze rozwiazanie bo nic nie trzeba doinstalowywac. W kazdym badz razie, dzieki za pomoc - [SOLVED] : )

----------

